# New 55 Gallon



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

So, recently I traded someone on Craigslist my 20 gallon and stand for his 55 and stand. All of my fish survived the move and I have since added 18 more to the tank. Here are some pics of what it looks like!


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have 2 Bolivian Rams, 2 Blue Rams, 5 Neon Tetras, 6 Albino Neon Tetras, 1 Angelfish, 4 Albino Cories, 9 Guppies, 5 Diamond Tetras, 1 Black Neon Tetra (adding 4 more soon), and 1 upside down catfish. Thinking about adding one or two more upside down cats but the one I have seems super happy being alone. I love the community feeling of the tank, getting close to the tanks limits but with the filtration system I have I can safely over populate the tank with no problems. 

I'm not sure how it'll work out with the angel and Tetras, hopefully he doesn't decide to eat them when he gets full sized.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice looking tank!!! Thanks for pictures!!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello DJ...

Nice tank. The water looks nice and clear. Your fish could use some hiding places for a little privacy if they're going to feel comfortable in the water. If you're not ready to get your hands wet planting something in the substrate, then go to the pet store and pick out some floating plants like Anacharis, Hornwort and Pennywort. These plants are inexpensive. They don't require planting just remove the lead piece or whatever holds the stems together and drop the stems into the water. They'll grow nicely close to the light source and give your fish something to hide in and to nibble on to supplement their diet.

B


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

It's looking good! I'm glad they all survived the move successfully


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

BBradbury said:


> Hello DJ...
> 
> Nice tank. The water looks nice and clear. Your fish could use some hiding places for a little privacy if they're going to feel comfortable in the water. If you're not ready to get your hands wet planting something in the substrate, then go to the pet store and pick out some floating plants like Anacharis, Hornwort and Pennywort. These plants are inexpensive. They don't require planting just remove the lead piece or whatever holds the stems together and drop the stems into the water. They'll grow nicely close to the light source and give your fish something to hide in and to nibble on to supplement their diet.
> 
> B


I've been looking into low light plants. I really want to add some type of plants to the tank, but I don't have the means to buy a new hood and light setup right now since my wife and I are saving to buy a house. 

I have just your basic LED light setup that came with the tank that I have. Nothing fancy, just regular LED lights. Will these support any type of plants? I definitely want some plants, I'd like to have some plants that float on top of the tank and some plants to put into the substrate. Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated. They just have to have VERY low light requirements because of these LEDs.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello again DJ...

I keep low light tanks. I have Anubias, Java fern and the floating plants I gave out earlier. I guess if you're saving to buy a house, you'll want to keep the tank basic. This way, it won't be such a job to break everything down if you have the chance to move.

B


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

If you want an inexpensive plant, then look at duck weed and giant duck weed. It is almost impossible to kill. It also multiples really quickly. People will buy duckweed online. So if the duckweed grows well then you might be able to sell it. If you keep on selling then you will eventually be able to sell enough duckweed to buy a better lighting system.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice tank. Live plants are awesome!! I advise against duckweed unless you want to clear it out constantly lol


----------

